

On Formally Verified Microkernels (and on attacking them) - adg001
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2010/05/on-formally-verified-microkernels-and.html

======
ableal
_the infamous SMM memory_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Mode> ,
[http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2009/03/attacking-
smm...](http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2009/03/attacking-smm-memory-
via-intel-cpu.html)

